# Air Shock Issue



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

Finally decided to get air shocks for my 99 Cherokee. (Thanks for the help Plowmeister)
Anyway, got everything on, air lines all secure and the front wouldn't hold air. Back were fine.
Put some soapy water on the connections and happened to get overspray on the top of the shocks-------------well there is a big leak blowing out on top of the passenger side:realmad:

Good thing snow has abaited and doesn't seem to be in the near future. One thing I was afraid of with air shocks was leaks--maybe I got mine out of the way early on--like before I drove it. Ha.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

That sucks : The one thing those shocks are supposed to do and they fail at it out of the box... Hope the next set works out better, and if they do, you'll be happy. Mine just developed a little leak this year, and like you, I used a little soapy water on the connections and found a leak where one of the lines enters the shock. I figured it was a bad o ring or pinched line, so I cut the line and pulled the o ring out to bring to the store and try to find a replacement. I went into a junk drawer in the garage where I thought I put the leftover parts from the original install, and to my surprise, there were two brand new o rings for these shocks that must have come with them. 

This is not a thread hijack, it's a remineder: Keep the extra parts that come with them. Anyway, good luck!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

If the shocks are new are they under a warranty? I get my'n at autozone, lifetime warranty


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

theplowmeister;1380781 said:


> If the shocks are new are they under a warranty? I get my'n at autozone, lifetime warranty


Yep--Brand new, never driven on. New set under warranty on it's way, supposed to be here within 5 days.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Another thing about air shocks is longevity. I've said this before: The shock companies use the 'worst' paint on their shocks. They rust up right away. If you live where salt is used, they will rust up even faster. Moisture hangs under the rubber bladder, then produces rust scale and a leaky bladder. I extend my shocks (just pull apart) and sand off the paint and reprime with a self-etching primer, then a better spray paint like Rustoleum. They'll last a lot longer.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

My air bags never need paint, nor ever have leaked. The ****** hose connecting them is the weak link.


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

ppandr what am i getting?  7.3 please


----------



## xjsnake (Dec 9, 2011)

Mind throwing up the info about what shocks you bought for your Cherokee? I'm looking for a pair of air shocks but haven't been able to find any as I'm putting a plow on my Cherokee for tight areas that my full sizers can't plow easily.

Scratch that, found Plowmeister's post...


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

xjsnake;1383168 said:


> Mind throwing up the info about what shocks you bought for your Cherokee? I'm looking for a pair of air shocks but haven't been able to find any as I'm putting a plow on my Cherokee for tight areas that my full sizers can't plow easily.
> 
> Scratch that, found Plowmeister's post...


Save you some time and effort.

I bought Gabriels
Front=49216
Rear= 49226
perfect fit if you Cherokee is stock height, mine was lifted 2" so I had to raise the rear stock bracket (can't believe Jeep had such a bad design, as those factory stock brackets in the rear hang way to low) and make a front set of spacers.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

For my 87, I believe they were the Monroe 763's. Stock ride height.


----------

